# BBC I-PLAYER .... CROSS COUNTRY



## ROG (30 July 2012)

CROSS COUNTRY ONLINE

Currently showing it live but it might stay on this link for those wishing to catch up later


----------



## Diddleydoo (30 July 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## ROG (30 July 2012)

I know I shouldn't but .....

<tongue in cheek> The first rider to fall off had to be Irish!!</tongue in cheek>

Sorry to all those Irish HHO members


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 July 2012)

Am recording it at home, would try above link but my phone is on the point of dying

We do have a tv at work but people are currently watching the big bang theory which I hate


----------



## chrissie1 (30 July 2012)

Thank you!!!!  Saved my sanity.....


----------

